# Last Looks Makeup Academy



## MakeupGoddess (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever taken classes through them?  They're having seminars here in Atlanta next month.


----------



## MakeupGoddess (May 11, 2008)

ANYONE?? LOL
Am I the only one thats heard of them?


----------



## unicorn11 (Aug 28, 2008)

i did. i took the "just eyes" class out where i live and it was intresting but it didnt give me what i needed. it was 299.00 and i didnt get much out of it. i expected more from it but the instructor was amazing.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 13, 2009)

I am bumping this because they are having an classes in SF this summer and I was wondering if anymore people took classes from them... $1600 for 5 days does seem like a great deal but I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience?


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 17, 2009)

They are going to be here in Houston in October. I'd love to hear more if anyone knows anything...


----------



## Dreamz820 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've taken a few of their classes. You learn a lot if you are serious. I know it's kind of pricey for the amount of days they teach you in but the good part is that it's all hands on which means you get a lot of practicing done. I say, go for it! and good luck!


----------

